# Outlet store thread



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Just saw this on Kijiji about a Peak Freens outlet store and am wondering if anyone else wants to contribute to this thread of outlet stores be it food/clothing/etc. Please provide the store name, phone number, address (including postal code if possible), and google maps link.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-other-Peek-Freans-Cookie-Outlet-W0QQAdIdZ300016569



> Date Listed	22-Jul-11
> Price	Free
> Address	1400 O'Connor Dr #11, East York, ON M4B 2V5, Canada
> View map
> ...


----------

